# I am so angry...



## mummywannab (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi girls,

As some of you may have read in my last post i received a letter saying that i was at the top of the list to have my nhs IUI.. so luke and i decided that we would give it ago.. 

I phoned the secretary of my nhs consultant.. what a cow.. she was so rude.. i explained that i had done IVF privately and needed to know how long to rest before starting the IUI.. she rudely questioned me about why i had done IVF considering its just failed there was no sympathy she was so rude i said to her you've obviously never been desperate for something and been stuck on a waiting list!!!

Anyway she told me that now i'm not entilited to anything on the NHS as i had payed privately for treatment.. i explained to her that when i was seeing my nhs consultant privately he advised that i could have private while waiting for treatment.. i had my last IUI done with him privately and a few days after it failed my appointment came up on the NHS and he put me on the waiting list for NHS IUI.. but it seems now i've changed private clinics they are telling me i'm not allowed anything!!!!

Anyway after arguing with his secretary she went off and then came back on the phone and said "well i don't agree with it but your prescription is here ready for you to pick up so you may as well do this one.. ok" then hung up on me!!! 

I was absolutely fuming at how she has spoke to me and treated me.. anyone i phoned my private clinic and the lady there said as far as she is concerned i should still be allowed my NHS treatments regardless of paying privately.. she has told me to get intouch with our PCT (primary care trust) and ask them my rights and also whether my funded treatment could be moved to another hospital.

Phoned PCT and left a message on their answerphone.. just waiting for them to give me a call back.

Just wondered if any of you have any ideas where i stand with this and what exactly should i say to the PCT??

Advice gratefully received as i'm rubbish at stuff like this.

As if infertiltiy isn't hard enough we have to deal with insensitive, uncaring people when we are feeling at our lowest.

Thanks girls.. needed to get that out before i go completely mad!!! 

Lotsa love Vicky xxxxxxxx 


**************************** 
**************************** 
I'm Vicky (26) hubby is Luke (27) been together 9 years - married 6 years been trying for a baby for most of that time. 
Lap & dye on NHS (Nov 2005) - left tube blocked. 
Had some treatment at Nuffields in Brentwood but changed to Holly House, Buckhurst Hill.. hope they can make our dreams come true!!! 
Conceived naturally 1999 - m/c 6 weeks 
1st cycle of clomid - BFN 
2nd cycle of clomid - BFN 
3rd cycle of clomid - BFN 
1st IUI (March 06) - BFN 
1st IVF (Sep/Oct 06) - BFN 
Review appointment 17th November 06 to discuss what next??... hoping to do another cycle of IVF in the new year.


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi Vicky

What a horrible woman!!

I know that different Primary Care Trusts have different rules when it comes to deciding on funding for NHS IVF/IUI treatment and that some won't offer treatment if you have had unsuccessful attempts privately, which seems really unfair.    In Hampshire you are ineligible for NHS IVF if you have had 3 self funded attempts at IVF, but they don't mention IUI at all ( in fact I don't know they even do it on the NHS in Hampshire).

I definitely think you have done the right thing contacting the PCT and if  I was you I would just tell them the facts in the same way as you have in your post.

Hope it all works out.  Good luck!!


Rachel xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Vicky 
How appalling to be treated like that.  I would write a letter of complaint to the NHS hospital where she is based about her or just ring the PALS (Patient advice and liasion service) and they should be able to take your complaint over the phone just explain to them what happened. You are entitled to a response within 20 working days. Her behaviour towards you is dreadful and IVF / fetility treatement is stressful enough without this.  You would have thought it was her own money.
L xx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

OMG

I cannot belive that woman - I would have gone mental at her. 

I would complain and me being me I would go in and face her and tell her how rude she was. 

You go girl - fight your corner. 

All the best

Carrie


----------

